# Looking for tracks in my area.



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

Looking for other H.O. tracks in my area. I live in Ottumwa IA. If you are with in 100 miles and have a track and would be intrested in having alternating races,or if you dont have a track and would like to find someware to put some laps on let me know. It would be nice to have different layouts to try out.: wave:


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

well fine, i guess i will just move then.


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

they use to race in demoines ia (the quarrel)mike block i think he moved wisconson but i thought kuhuna stand sorry i can not remember his name


ps spelling bad sorry
he has a web site but i can not find it right now 
search QUARREL OR MIKE BLOCK SOULD FIND IT








0


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Are you off of i35?


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

i think nitro guys in iowa????


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

mahorsc said:


> i think nitro guys in iowa????


Block is in the Milwaukee Wisc area these days . Luna AKA Moonstone is out of business. Tony Varadi is on border ( Quad area ) but has no track and no internet. Nitro races in ILL when a race can be scheduled. I hear there are others in the IOWA border area further south BUT.... no idea who.

Bear


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

*still looking*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Are you off of i35?


Well kind of about 75 miles east of I 35 on hiway 34. 90 miles south east of Des Moines.


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

*searched names*



mahorsc said:


> they use to race in demoines ia (the quarrel)mike block i think he moved wisconson but i thought kuhuna stand sorry i can not remember his name
> 
> 
> ps spelling bad sorry
> ...


No luck but thanks.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm not sure how current this link is... but try this:

http://www.thequarrel.com/

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

*search n seek*



LeeRoy98 said:


> I'm not sure how current this link is... but try this:
> 
> http://www.thequarrel.com/
> 
> ...


both good links.the quarrel is a little to far. the marion i have heard of before.looks like a nice track. like to try it out sometime.about 140 miles away so 280 round trip bit far for a weekly trip like to make it atleast once. do you race there? thanks for the links.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This fellow Iowan may be who you're looking for.. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=219705


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

slotcarman12078 said:


> This fellow Iowan may be who you're looking for..
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=219705


yes i had saw his post a while ago, have not seen or heard anything since.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I race with these guys sometimes:

http://www.mahorkc.com/

We have a guy that travels from Nebraska for many of our races. There is also this place you may want to check out:

http://www.hotracks.us/

Hiram Durant and Duane Little are the owners of this joint, A full up race place with 32nd, H.O., and 24th scales. You may want to call for parts, 'cause they rotate in and out pretty fast.

I would be glad to show you around if you come down.
Tim Leppert,
AKA smalltime


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

H.O. Slotrods said:


> yes i had saw his post a while ago, have not seen or heard anything since.


I'm still around...

It's the usual story - workin' on the track, something comes up, then something else comes up, etc., etc.

I've not posted anything more on the track, largely because I've not accomplished much on the track. I'm to the point where I need to make my power taps, and I've not done it. 

-- Bill


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

H.O. Slotrods said:


> Well kind of about 75 miles east of I 35 on hiway 34. 90 miles south east of Des Moines.


I'm about 20 minutes east of i35. East of Dallas, Tx.
If your gonna move, it would be a straight shot to TX.
We have slot car tracks.

Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

smalltime said:


> I race with these guys sometimes:
> 
> http://www.mahorkc.com/
> 
> ...


wow KC is like 3.5/4 hours away a bit far. but i would like to check out the Durant and Little place i could bring ho and 1/24.havent been able to run them for years(1/24). local track closed and i went back to HO so i could still get my racing fix. thanks for the info, if i make it down just might look you up.


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

wm_brant said:


> I'm still around...
> 
> It's the usual story - workin' on the track, something comes up, then something else comes up, etc., etc.
> 
> ...


good to hear from you again.i know what you are saying i stay pretty busy to. maybe when you get it done we can get together sometime and run some laps or share ideas and you can check out my track.we got a small group of 7 or 8 that run 5 and 10 min races on my track in the basement hear in ottumwa.not fancy 100 foot 4 lane tomy track. but it is fun. from your pics yours is looking like its going to be a awsome track. well hang in there youll get it done.


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I'm about 20 minutes east of i35. East of Dallas, Tx.
> If your gonna move, it would be a straight shot to TX.
> We have slot car tracks.
> 
> ...


well i lived in Fort Worth for a very short time and my mom lives in Round Rock.i like TX. and i know you have tracks i just cant understand why Iowa dont have.


----------



## Baggy (Nov 1, 2009)

Jeff, we have my table top and catch rails painted and finished. Need to build some leg bracing and the table will be complete and ready to lay out the track. Stop over by and check it out.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

***i found this post somewhere else but this could help you.****

BURLINGTON, IA and W. ILLINOIS

Hi we Are wanting to Start Ho Racing at Western Illinois Slot Car Racers Society also known as (W.I.S.C.R.S.) Facilty currently Runs 1/32 &124 Scale they have a Nice Tri-Oval and Grandstand Road Course 155ft+ Running Feet. Nice facility that wants to add Ho Racing For T-jet and magnet Cars, depending on feedback and interest will depend on OWNER purchasing a Tko Track. Please Contact the following if interested. Thanks Steve

W.i.s.c.r.s. 309-627-2805
owner Pj 309-627-9370
Steve 309- 634-6938 or 309-634-1019
my Email [email protected]


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Not sure if these are still open.
Iowa 
Algona, IA 
Action Raceway 
17 E State St 
50511 
515-295-6270 

Burlington, IA 
River City Hobbies and Raceways 
623 Market 
52601 
319-752-6141 


Hobbycraft Shop 
801-803 Jefferson 
319-754-4979


----------

